# Wood in your trunk?? BEWARE LOTS OF IMAGES



## bbrown (Apr 10, 2009)

Well the other day I got a little board sitting around the house on one of my days off. So I went looking around the garage for something to do. I was upstairs in our garage when I came across some left over hard wood flooring from our living room remodel. I asked my dad if he had any plans for the left overs and he said, "No, what do you want to do with it?" I kind of smiled and said I had a plan. You see the other month while on the Tex I was browsing some classified listing and noticed a Jetta with a hard wood trunk floor. I did a little more searching and found a few other people on here that had done the same mod. My main inspiration was from this:







.
So I made a trip to Lowes and picked up a sheet of MDF since that would be used to make my sub floor for the hard wood and the remainder of the material would be used to make the sub bod. I know, I know, I said when I first got started with this VW that there would be no sub in this car as the trunk is small enough already, but I almost NEVER us my trunk and I am tired of the lack luster sound system. I have on the way set of Polk Audion 4 x 6's for the doors 3.5's for the rear, a 10" DVC Polk SR sub, a PA 600.1 mono amp, all new speaker wire and a capacitor to help the alternator (which oddly enough is a 65A in and A/C car :shock: and which will be replaced with a 90A alt very shortly).
So on to my first part of this large scale project, the trunk. I removed the old carpet, spare tire, jack, lug wrench, and about two pounds of dust and dirt (a little Murphy's Oil and some warm water used with an old wash cloth will clean your trunk and leave it smelling very good). I used the carpet as a template and it worked very well. I cut the MDF and test fitted a couple times making some small changes to make sure the fit was good. After i was sure the fit was good I took the MDF floor outside for an application of rubberized underbody coating on the bottom side of the board.. This was to help weatherize the MDF as it is not all weather material.
Then it was on to the hard wood. I must admit I am not a carpenter at all and this was my first time doing anything like this. I have used skill saws, chop saws, jig saws, nail guns and all the other goodies before so my knowledge of the tools was good enough so that the project really sailed along. I measured and cut to size the board and nailed them down using a brad nail gun. I shot the nails in at 45* or so off from the top of the joints of each piece. This worked very well and was much better then the planned uses for wood glue. Once i got all the hard wood nailed down I cut the excess off using the Sawz All (the jig saw wanted to die cutting the hard wood). Then it went into the trunk. The fit was pretty good for a first time craftsmen.
Here are the pictures:
















I don't have a before photo of how much road grime had accumulated, but it was dirty trust me, but nothing the Murphy's oil couldn't fid








Tools of the trade:
















































Nailed boards on the right and loose boards on the left (I worked left to right to keep tolerances from stacking up)
























Skip the trimming stage (I got excited and stopped takeing pictures) and jump to the installed in car stage








Looking back from passenger compartment
































Please ignore the shop light








So there you have it, my hard wood trunk is complete and within a week or so I will be starting
the sub box and wiring in the new system. It should be fun an pose a new set of challanges, but
I am sure that I can work through it as I have done some wiring before and there is a lot of info
on the net on how to set up steroes so it is not a major worry, plus I got the extended warranty
on everything so if I fry something it can be replaced. Tell me what you think. As far as I know
the hard wood tunk has never been done on a Cabby, but I could be wrong.


----------



## egranlund (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Wood in your trunk?? BEWARE LOTS OF IMAGES (bbrown)*

That is awesome.
How heavy is that thing when you actually need your spare?

I'm still waiting for someone to put hardwood flooring on the inside of their car, you know like in the drivers and pass footwells, etc. That would look cool if they could pull it off.
oh...and '86 pride! *bizarre hand symbol*


_Modified by egranlund at 8:56 AM 6-9-2009_


----------



## bbrown (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Wood in your trunk?? BEWARE LOTS OF IMAGES (egranlund)*

Thanks. No Spare tire for me right know. I was thinking of recessing a handle much like you would find in a boat (I think the general term is recessed floor ring) kind of like this:








The reason being for the handle is the tight fit of the floor and it weighs roughly 30+ pounds (I am just guessing on that figure).
Wood in the foot wells would be awesome too, but I don't think I am going that far with this. The trunk is good enough for now. But now you have my interests sparked a little.


----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Wood in your trunk?? BEWARE LOTS OF IMAGES (bbrown)*

Yeah! A hardwood floor Cabby will be awesome!


----------



## jordyrocksMK3 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Wood in your trunk?? BEWARE LOTS OF IMAGES (jachong)*

i took a different route but it turned out about the same. mines still not 100% done, needs to be tweaked a litte but good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bbrown (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Wood in your trunk?? BEWARE LOTS OF IMAGES (jordyrocksMK3)*

Is that laminate? And did you use a sub floor? I used a sub floor for two reasons, one being I needed something to secure the hardwood flooring to and two I wanted the floor to sit some what flush with the outer part of the trunk because as it is normally the trunk has a recessed area and then those little raised edges (do you know what I mean?). Anyways thanks for the compliments and good luck with finishing your Cabby's floor.


----------



## jordyrocksMK3 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Wood in your trunk?? BEWARE LOTS OF IMAGES (bbrown)*

i didnt use a subfloor. but im thinking that i should. i do know what you mean with the side parts in the trunk i want to cover those up tho yes it is laminate it was cheap and easy to instal/shape


----------



## theclaus (May 17, 2009)

I think I might do this myself!


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Wood in your trunk?? BEWARE LOTS OF IMAGES (bbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbrown* »_ As far as I know
the hard wood trunk has never been done on a Cabby, but I could be wrong.

While it wasn't cut to exact size (wanted to keep the carpet), mine has had a wood "floor" for a number of years now: http://www.cabby-info.com/interior.htm#trunk_floor .


----------



## bbrown (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Wood in your trunk?? BEWARE LOTS OF IMAGES (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
While it wasn't cut to exact size (wanted to keep the carpet), mine has had a wood "floor" for a number of years now: http://www.cabby-info.com/interior.htm#trunk_floor .
















Well I kept my carpet to add some more weather sealant in case the rubberized coating isn't enough. I remember reading your reccomendation for a wood sub floor to add some rigidity to the trunk, I just went a step further and added some nice maple hardwood. So I still claim that I have maybe the only Cabby sporting a REAL hardwood floor, but I could be wrong. I had some of the laminate stuff left over from our bathroom remodel, but I wanted the good stuff and a bit more of a challenge.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

im doing something similar as well with old oak barnwood
nice results looks good


----------



## 89GTiMk2 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

that looks great man i like it alot good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i've actually been contemplating wood floors through the whole car, now maybe this will be some motivation to actually do it


----------



## bbrown (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (89GTiMk2)*

Thanks for the compliments guys. I think someone on here should do some wood floors in the car as that would look very cool. Shawn M. are you going to sand and finish your boards or leave them rough? 89GTiMk2 keep us posted on the full car wood floor


----------



## 89GTiMk2 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: (bbrown)*

talked to a buddy of mine today...starting that little project this weekend...boo yah!


----------



## bbrown (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (89GTiMk2)*

Take lots of pictures and keep us posted. The way I would do it would be have wood in the driver's and passenger's foot wells along with the rear passenger foot wells. Really it shouldn't be all that hard. The hardest part will be the front driver's and passenger's foot wells since they are not flat. What do you plan on doing to protect the wood where your heels are? I know I have already worn out one set of floor mats from dailying the car. A cool little rubberized mat recessed where your heels go would do the trick and it wouldn't look to bad either plus it could be replaceable. Good luck on the floors.


----------



## egranlund (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (89GTiMk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89GTiMk2* »_that looks great man i like it alot good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i've actually been contemplating wood floors through the whole car, now maybe this will be some motivation to actually do it

DOITDOITDOIT!


----------



## 89GTiMk2 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: (bbrown)*

i was actually thinking about an inlayed piece with carpet, rubber would work too. 
I've been planning it out and i think im going to just lay it down on the bottom of the floor, and not on the sides where it comes up, like at the center console and where it comes up and meets the door. I want it to look clean and not sketchy.
Im thinkin about a darker color stain too to go along with my black carpet???
any suggestions?


----------



## bbrown (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (89GTiMk2)*

I agree totally about not going up the sides. As for darker colored stain, I think the light actually might look good with black carpet. I have black carpet in my Cabby and the wood looks good sitting on it. If you go dark however, you can get matching wood trim from another VW and add a nice wood trim shift knob like say out of an Mk IV Jetta (they have those on the supper cheap on ebay these days).


----------



## 89GTiMk2 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: (bbrown)*

i was actually thinkin about a wood grain dash, and having wood grain where the three gauges are in my center console, and wood shifter knob







i mean...if im gonna do it i might as well go all out and do the whole thing


----------



## bbrown (Apr 10, 2009)

You should man. Do a search either on here or over at Topless Rabbit Forums. There you will find a thread started by Briano who started thinking of a Woody style Cabby. I think, although cheesy, you could get a set of vinyl wood grain stickers and make your Cabby into a "woodchuck." If you did all the wood trim, floors, dash, etc... in the same wood tone you would have one of the most unique (and cool) Cabbys to date. Now if you did it that way it would be doing the WHOLE thing.


----------



## 89GTiMk2 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: (bbrown)*

yeah thats definitely doing the WHOLE thing, im not sure how good it would look on black though.
There is a tan cabby in the "hottest cabby ever" thread or whatever it was called, it had the woodgrain vinyls on the lower part of the car and it looked awesome.


----------



## 89GTiMk2 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: (89GTiMk2)*

i got ahold of a ton of cedar laminate today from my step dad....unfortunately i lost my wallet two days ago though so i cant get anything else done until i get all my cards and stuff back from that. 
as soon as i get my money back in my hands though im gonna get back to working on this...im excited to see how it will turn out


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (89GTiMk2)*

Sorry to buck the system but that makes no sense and is pretty much an unpleasant look to your car.


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Cubster)*

I was just about to post how nice it was to read a thread and not have somebody come in and urinate on someone's else's project. I'm sure everyone drools over Cubster's ride.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Wood in your trunk?? BEWARE LOTS OF IMAGES (bbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbrown* »_ My main inspiration was from this:







.


glad I could inspire. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (oasis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oasis* »_I was just about to post how nice it was to read a thread and not have somebody come in and urinate on someone's else's project. I'm sure everyone drools over Cubster's ride.









Actually everyone else puts my rides on pedestals....I just think they're "ok". Sorry I'm not on the bandwagon.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Cubster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cubster* »_Sorry to buck the system but that makes no sense and is pretty much an unpleasant look to your car.

If you're talking to 89GTiMk2, how do you know it's going to be an "unpleasant look"? I haven't see any pics yet, and just have rough concept of his idea. And, to be quite honest, it's his car and he can build it how he likes. You said people put your cars on pedestals, but you think they're "ok", yet you come in here telling him how to build his car? Just don't get it.


----------



## bbrown (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_glad I could inspire.









Yeah I haven't finished everything. I still need to make a vintage looking Coke case to cover the amp, but you can check out my current setup here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4545057

_Quote, originally posted by *Cubster* »_Sorry to buck the system but that makes no sense and is pretty much an unpleasant look to your car.

To whom are you speaking to and why do you dislike the look?


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_ If you're talking to 89GTiMk2, how do you know it's going to be an "unpleasant look"? I haven't see any pics yet, and just have rough concept of his idea. And, to be quite honest, it's his car and he can build it how he likes. You said people put your cars on pedestals, but you think they're "ok", yet you come in here telling him how to build his car? Just don't get it. 

For real man.


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Cubster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cubster* »_Actually everyone else puts my rides on pedestals....

Oh, really? I'm so sure.

_Quote, originally posted by *Cubster* »_Sorry I'm not on the bandwagon.

That's not the point. I wouldn't do 95% of the mods I've seen on the Vortex or other sites I frequent. I just don't feel the need to squat on someone else's handiwork. You do. Sorry I'm not on your bandwagon.


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Wood in your trunk?? BEWARE LOTS OF IMAGES (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_
glad I could inspire. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










Dorbritz i checked your site out dude. That is some seriously nice work. I wish I had some money so I could put into motion my idealized project of the MK1 Cabriowoody. In the process of now of planning out basic designs and looks but sadly im poor lol http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

*edit* cubster post some of your car pics? I would like to see how just 'ok' they are...


_Modified by superjario18 at 11:07 AM 10-30-2009_


----------



## Moljinar (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: Wood in your trunk?? BEWARE LOTS OF IMAGES (superjario18)*

Since wood is quickly becoming old hat I thought I'd maybe do bathroom tile flooring or linoleum...


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: Wood in your trunk?? BEWARE LOTS OF IMAGES (superjario18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superjario18* »_Dorbritz i checked your site out dude. That is some seriously nice work. I wish I had some money so I could put into motion my idealized project of the MK1 Cabriowoody. In the process of now of planning out basic designs and looks but sadly im poor lol http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

*edit* cubster post some of your car pics? I would like to see how just 'ok' they are...

_Modified by superjario18 at 11:07 AM 10-30-2009_

"He can do whatever he wants, it's his car" is another way of saying it looks bad and I wouldn't do it to my car but you go ahead and make a fool of yourself. I'll provide links to my car but I wouldn't want to post pics here and clutter the thread anymore....or you guys could poke around and look them up yorselves. The op does have skills....just doesn't fit the car, sorry nuthuggers.


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: Wood in your trunk?? BEWARE LOTS OF IMAGES (Cubster)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3822634


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Wood in your trunk?? BEWARE LOTS OF IMAGES (Cubster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cubster* »_
"He can do whatever he wants, it's his car" is another way of saying it looks bad and I wouldn't do it to my car but you go ahead and make a fool of yourself. I'll provide links to my car but I wouldn't want to post pics here and clutter the thread anymore....or you guys could poke around and look them up yorselves. The op does have skills....just doesn't fit the car, sorry nuthuggers.

I would actually do this to my car, and had been thinking about it as an option for my trunk floor. 
If you think the OP did a nice job on the installation, then say so and leave it at that. If someone executes an idea I don't personally care for with a very nice fit and finish, etc, I'll comment on on the quality of work, and leave my personal opinion about whether or not it "just doesn't fit the car" out of it. They like, it's their car, and if they're happy with it, that's what matters. They don't need you, or anyone else to be happy with it, as long as they are. Every car is bound to have something done to it that doesn't strike someone's fancy.


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Wood in your trunk?? BEWARE LOTS OF IMAGES (Cubster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cubster* »_
"He can do whatever he wants, it's his car" is another way of saying it looks bad and I wouldn't do it to my car but you go ahead and make a fool of yourself. I'll provide links to my car but I wouldn't want to post pics here and clutter the thread anymore....or you guys could poke around and look them up yorselves. The op does have skills....just doesn't fit the car, sorry nuthuggers.

So because someone likes someone project and is thinking of doing it to their car for what ever reason or even going out over the edge a bit more with it makes them a nut hugger?
So that means you've hugged many a nuts in your day for making your car original looking.
Meh this is getting off topic and ruining this dood's thread.
Just keep negative comments out of this if you don't like it don't post?


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Wood in your trunk?? BEWARE LOTS OF IMAGES (superjario18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superjario18* »_
So because someone likes someone project and is thinking of doing it to their car for what ever reason or even going out over the edge a bit more with it makes them a nut hugger?.....
Just keep negative comments out of this if you don't like it don't post?


Superjario18: 
Since you are a newbie poster...You have just entered the "TEX" Zone.
Welcome to the flaming / blaming world of the Tex. At least he didn't put ***** bling, bling on it otherwise the flaming would be real intense.
But you are correct.....IMHO It was uncalled for, I like what he did, it isn't my cup o'tea, but it was well thought out and executed.


----------



## native-texan_in_tn (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Wood in your trunk?? BEWARE LOTS OF IMAGES (briano1234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briano1234* »_
IMHO It was uncalled for, I like what he did, it isn't my cup o'tea, but it was well thought out and executed.

x2... Original ideas shouldn't be shot down just because you don't care for them. That simply shows a lack of maturity, even at 39. Yep, I like the Rabbit thread, as well (clean, very clean), but comparing the two is apples 'n' oranges... They _both_ look good for different reasons. At least we're not discussing how to install faux wood panels on the exterior like some of the old station wagons... <chuckle>








At any rate, _I_ rather like it, even though I'm likely going the route Kammy did. I enjoyed the original inspiration when it was posted a while back, as well! A very unique look, indeed, even though I'd really have to consider the wear and tear on a floorboard installation if it's a daily driver. Who knows, a little "weathering" might add some character to the wood, eh? Keep us posted on the wood inlays... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Thehatta (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Wood in your trunk??*

I DEFINETLY think you should save the trunk area nice and smooth now, mabi rubberize the sides or even put sum carpet up, the trunk floor looks awsome but i feel the trunk looks a little bit unfinished, eather way nice job my friend


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Wood in your trunk?? (Thehatta)*

Rustoleum truck bed liner in a rattle can is the best thing evarrr!


----------



## Thehatta (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Wood in your trunk?? (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_Rustoleum truck bed liner in a rattle can is the best thing evarrr! 









X2!!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Wood in your trunk?? BEWARE LOTS OF IMAGES (bbrown)*

I like it, but I am sure after this thread a lot of people will have wood grain floors. I like the bathroom floor idea, but i wouldn't want it to look cheep. maybe something color matched for my car?
so this may be a stupid question, but did you spay both sides of the sub foam with the undercoating?


----------



## bbrown (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Yeah I did. No such thing as a stupid question.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbrown* »_Yeah I did. No such thing as a stupid question.

Cya, this is why i love the cabby fourms http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabbygirl75 (Jan 30, 2011)

*wood in your trunk?*

It was along time ago when you posted this thread I was just wondering if your still around? and I have questions for you.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

I did a wood floor in my Golf a few months back, because the spare was missing when I bought the car so the carpet would sink into the hole. 










I've been really happy with it since. I built a handle into the edge so it can lift up for spare-area access, and I laid fake dynamat on the back.


----------



## bbrown (Apr 10, 2009)

cabbygirl75 said:


> It was along time ago when you posted this thread I was just wondering if your still around? and I have questions for you.


 I am still here. What's your question?


----------

